# O-matic Celebrity Review



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay, so basically the wonderful Wiredsports has mailed a new board and bindings to my house, and since my brother (his board) is in the marines right now i have had the wonderful pleasure of riding the board a few times, here goes my (i'll try to be) unbiased review.

Location: Snow Summit/Bear Mtn.

Conditions: Bluebird with relatively new snow, groomed(it snowed like 6 inches 3 or 4 days ago).

Set-up: 08-09 152 O-matic Celebrity w/my Ride Rx Bindings and 10.5 Burton Freestyle Boots

Preconceived Notions: I have never ridden an O-matic board before and had never really read any reviews on them, and as many of you may know, discussions about them on this forum are pretty much non-existent. So i didn't really know what to expect from this board, but from hand flexing it, flex seemed to be MUCH stiffer than my Capita Stairmaster and Rome Agent. The board also has a very nice top sheet and nice poppy graphics on the bottom (Die cut Sintered base).

Weight: i would say this board is prob average weight, MUCH lighter than my Agent and noticeable heavier than my stairmaster.

Flex: A nice stiff flex, i really had to put in effort to tail press this thing, but then again i'm only 145 lbs @ 6 feet tall.
Much stiffer than both my Agent and Stairmaster. This board would be perfect for large kickers and bombing of any kind.

Pop: VERY Poppy, prob due to the carbon stringers and tri axial glass. I loved this part of the board, i was hitting every single lip on the runs i could find and soaring, soo much fun.

Turning: This board was nice and responsive, and bit nicely into the groomers, when i would carry a lot of speed into a carve there was no lack of edge hold, however as expected of me my toe side carves were better than heelside (not boards fault). Edge to edge was pretty quick and not sluggish. With this board i could spray A LOT of snow, was really fun cause ridding with my friends=spray each other as much as possible.

(I put a 2 degree base bevel on this board and a 2 degree side bevel as well, and i took a file and very slightly detuned the contact points and then heavily detuned the tip and tail, the rest of the edges are factory sharp)

Stability: One of my friends Skis and i had no trouble keeping up with him (which i normally don't, perhaps the sintered base as opposed to the stairmaster i normally ride.) also, no hint of any chatter, i also went onto some ungroomed stuff that was really bumpy and this board handled it just fine. (although i have not yet ridden a board that does not)

Switch: True Twin pretty much sums it up, but i didn't really ride switch much, and i suck at it (hehe need more practice).

Overall impression: I loved this board, i just felt so stable when charging and jumping on it, i went faster than i have ever gone. This board is more for an all mtn ridder that is looking in to the park and still wants to be able to charge out of the park, or a skilled park rider than is doing bigger jibs/jumps. Not really a jib board, it is just not soft enough. One odd thing i noticed about the board was that snow really liked to stick to the top sheet of it, much more so than my other boards. I'm not really a fan of the graphics but i do love the way it rides board. I was really impressed by the board, and encourage more people to consider O-matic.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

twin89 said:


> Okay, so basically the wonderful Wiredsports has mailed a new board and bindings to my house, and since my brother (his board) is in the marines right now i have had the wonderful pleasure of riding the board a few times, here goes my (i'll try to be) unbiased review.
> 
> Location: Snow Summit/Bear Mtn.
> 
> ...


does this o matic have the BS??? i think its a pretty cool concept to have a raised base.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> does this o matic have the BS??? i think its a pretty cool concept to have a raised base.


this board does not have the Wiggle stick thing or BS Technology, i'm not sure if those are the same thing or not lol. it has a regular flat base.

Questions are welcome =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

twin89 said:


> this board does not have the Wiggle stick thing or BS Technology, i'm not sure if those are the same thing or not lol. it has a regular flat base.
> 
> Questions are welcome =)


damn i wanna hear how that board rides!!! 

It sounds like a cool idea. i just bet rolling onto an edge would feel wierd


----------

